# 2nd working holiday visa processing time



## itaus (May 13, 2015)

hi, 

i applied from italy for my 2nd working holiday visa. after i applied, the government asked me for more information. i had to attach further documents such as payslips etc. 
did anyone else experience this…if so, how long until you heard back about whether or not you were granted a visa. I have heard it could take up to 3 months!


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

itaus said:


> hi,
> 
> i applied from italy for my 2nd working holiday visa. after i applied, the government asked me for more information. i had to attach further documents such as payslips etc.
> did anyone else experience this&#8230;if so, how long until you heard back about whether or not you were granted a visa. I have heard it could take up to 3 months!


Hi Itaus,

When I applied for my second working holiday in 2013, I attached all the documents such as payslips straight away so that they didn't have to contact me in case they wanted to see it. I applied in Australia before my first working holiday visa expired. It took two weeks until it was granted.

Since you applied from Italy, I'm not sure if the Australian embassy in Berlin processes your visa or if it's processed in Australia itself. I met people who applied in their home country in Europe for their second working holiday visa and they waited for two months.

But I also think that it's good that they asked you for more information. It means they are processing it at the moment and looking into your case.

If your documents and your proof complies with the condition of the second working holiday visa, you'll be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## itaus (May 13, 2015)

thanks for that! i hope it comes soon!


----------



## amyp (Oct 19, 2015)

I have also applied from outside Australia (UK) and been waiting well over the 21 days standard processing time. I have tried emailing but have not had a response. 

How long did it take you to hear back in the end?


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

I applied for my second WHV a while ago now, January 2014 and it was granted in half an hour. I attached all the relevant paperwork, and received a grant in no time, Time frame have probably changed now though..Patience is essential when dealing with Immigration, so try not to worry!


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

I applied from the UK at the beginning of this year and it took less than 24 hours.

My friend applied from Australia about this time last year and it took several weeks as they asked for more information. She was on her first WHV here.

Don't think any two cases are the same.


----------



## amyp (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I had additional information requested a week after submitting my application. Then a week after that the sent an email acknowledging my application. Now I've not heard anything for 4 weeks :/


----------



## Del29 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi have u heard for you visa amyp? I applied for mine on 14/09/15. One month later they asked for proof of my regional work which i sent straight away. Its been more than 6 weeks now and still waiting....


----------



## Del29 (Dec 2, 2015)

How long did it take for you amyp?


----------



## Del29 (Dec 2, 2015)

itaus said:


> hi,
> 
> i applied from italy for my 2nd working holiday visa. after i applied, the government asked me for more information. i had to attach further documents such as payslips etc.
> did anyone else experience this&#8230;if so, how long until you heard back about whether or not you were granted a visa. I have heard it could take up to 3 months!


How long did it take at the end?
Thanks


----------

